# Hat with ear flaps and a brim?????



## hoppyfrog (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been looking for a pattern for an adult size hat with both ear flaps and a brim. I've tried to figure this out on my own but I'm really new to loom knitting and none of my ideas have worked. Can anyone help? TIA
Shelley


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

hoppyfrog said:


> I've been looking for a pattern for an adult size hat with both ear flaps and a brim. I've tried to figure this out on my own but I'm really new to loom knitting and none of my ideas have worked. Can anyone help? TIA
> Shelley


http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/2011/12/earflap-hat-calculator.html
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kbEarflapHat.html
http://rowena.typepad.com/rostitchery/2005/11/im_a_knifty_kni.html


----------



## hoppyfrog (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the links but none of them will work. I want a newsboy type brim and the ear flaps. It needs to look nice enough that an adult male would wear it in public and not look silly.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

nope haven't seen one of them but the one link tells you how to create a earflap hat and a lil imagination you should be able to create the newsboy part of it


----------



## hoppyfrog (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll give it a try and see if it looks OK. Thanks.


----------



## Chatti Patti (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is one for a man but I think that in the right color it could be used for a woman also.

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00679&cat_id=330


----------



## hoppyfrog (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks, even tho it's crocheted I'll give it a try.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

hoppyfrog said:


> I've been looking for a pattern for an adult size hat with both ear flaps and a brim. I've tried to figure this out on my own but I'm really new to loom knitting and none of my ideas have worked. Can anyone help? TIA
> Shelley


how about one of these

one-piece-loom-knit-newsboy-cap
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-piece-loom-knit-newsboy-cap
Loom Formulas Ear flaps, Visor Brims & Decreased crowns




LOOM KNIT EARFLAP CALCULATOR
http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/2011/12/earflap-hat-calculator.html
Sports cap loom knitted (you can just add to make the hat part of it and use Iselas formula for the earflap
http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/gettinitpegged/2121958/knifty_sports_cap__loom_knitting_pattern/design/patterns/knitting/hats___caps
Newsboy hat
http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/knitting?patternSearchText=suzys%20knits&sortBy=relevance


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

what about this one

one-piece-loom-knit-newsboy-cap
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-piece-loom-knit-newsboy-cap

Loom Formulas Ear flaps, Visor Brims & Decreased crowns





LOOM KNIT EARFLAP CALCULATOR
http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/2011/12/earflap-hat-calculator.html

Sports cap loom knitted (you can just add to make the hat part of it and use Iselas formula for the earflap
http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/gettinitpegged/2121958/knifty_sports_cap__loom_knitting_pattern/design/patterns/knitting/hats___caps

Newsboy hat
http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/knitting?patternSearchText=suzys%20knits&sortBy=relevance


----------

